# Ms Debbie P's 2008 Shop Tour and Inspection



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*



This month's visit is to Lebanon, New York, at the garage-shop-laboratory of *Dadoo*. In his own words, he is a; "Mad Scientist, creator, salvager, grandfather (Dadoo), husband, home builder/wrecker, sawdust and grease spreader, designer, dreamer, computer geek, photographer and Licensed Nurse. I've also been a volunteer Firefighter/EMT since '92." And a slippery slope ridin' Galoot. He's pretty worked up about his recent reclamation project. a 1927 Sargent #714 Auto-set Jack Plane.



All business, Deb takes thorough notes on the process. That tote and knob look pretty great.

Assured of a claim to greatness for this (and so much more), here is a shot of Dadoo's most excellent hinged sheet goods storage device. Apparently, Dadoo still has to get an automobile into his shop (on occasion), and with the winter weather upon us in North America, there's the uncontrollable problem of the ingress of slush and moisture with the car. After putting on his thinking hat, he arrived at this elegant solution.



Debbie specs out the job. I desperately need one of these in my shop.

Hand in glove with the storage solution is the mobile assembly table work bench that Dadoo has fashioned, complete with jauntly purple paint job. At first blush I thought it was made of Purpleheart, but I suppose you'd have to be Warren Buffett to afford one of those.



Dadoo gets major points for overhead extension cord storage, and readily available hearing protection.

As our visit wound down, and the gloaming filtered through the shop window, we heard a high-pitched hum and the tinkling of tiny bells. Looking up at the picture of Norm Abrahms, we witnessed a mystical experience.



Apparently a new episode of The New Yankee Workshop was completed and in the can. It was like a trip to Lourdes. Fascinating.

Well, as you might guess, the innovative Dadoo passed his inspection with flying colors. Dadoo, your passed certificate, suitable for framing, awaits *here*.

Good show! Keep the not-so diabolical ideas coming!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another fun venture - thanks for letting us in Dadoo!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dadoo, MsDebbieP and Douglas for the tour.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking shop, Dadoo! I don't think you look all that much like your buddy icon, though.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another Debbie special under her belt.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a just a minute…where's the sawdust? What's a shop without sawdust? You must have spent hours cleaning up before she got there. Reminds me, I've got to get busy cleaning mine 

BTW… I like the purple paint,


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on ya Dadoo!

Bob


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding?! He looks JUST like his buddy icon. In fact, I didn't even think it was an icon… I always thought it was a photograph. I mean, look at the smile, and especially the eyes!!! It's a dead match!

Doug and Deb, thanks for giving us a glimpse of Dadoo's shop, although only a small window it is into his mad scientist mind.

I found another picture of him on the internet:


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shop tour. Thanks Dadoo, Ms D.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dadoo, Debbie thanks for the post. It was a wonderful wake-up call this morning. This was better than a cup of coffee.

Dadoo I like the way you've coordinated the panels in your wall cabinets and wall bench legs with the work bench. Obviously "purple heart" is favorite wood of choice with you. It certainly adds color to your shop.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work Douglas and Ms. Debbie,

great shop for a madd scientist.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the pass!!!

Douglas, another fine tour and write-up. 
The moment of lights and angels singing was so.. inspiring. I'll never forget it


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanx everybody. Life is short so ya gotta have fun, right? Neat pic Blake!

Sbryan55, maybe you outta let the coffee kick in…It's not purpleheart! When we built the house, the wifey-poo wanted to paint the entry doors and "personally" chose "Castleberry" colored paint. (Paint companies should create a clear paint and call it "Diamond"...It would sell to women like crazy!) Anyhow, the color turned out to be purple! Go figure! "Well, that clerk must've mixed the wrong color!" So she returned the can, he mixed another and told her to keep the original gallon, (cuz nobody else wants it!) and the new color turned out to be…Purple! Go figure again! So she painted our doors purple…"It's called Castleberry!" and I've got another gallon to waste. So I used it on my cabinets in the shop. But now that you've mentioned purpleheart…Hmmmm.

She was also impressed ("Oh, hum") by the by the Shop Tour certificate as well. I'll be hanging it next to my autographed picture of Norm! She's "Oh hum" about that as well! Maybe it's time to track some sawdust thru the house again?!

And THANX! Doug! The tour turned out real well.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome, Dadoo. Incidentally, there have been no known reports of paranormal activity associated with the framed certificates, however in your laboratory anything is possible!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Doug & Debbie. Thanks Dadoo for the look.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all for the tours. Dadoo the shop looks great, guess it is time to get back to those experiments.

CtL


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We recently made a flying machine but as usual it broke down and we were stuck there, 100' up in the air…soooo, the fire dept. had to get us down and my wife is pissed again, but Steve's wife is really ticked off cuz all he brought up there was a life jacket. Time for a cold one. You go get one too.

We do have a submarine in the planning stages but that's a secret right now. If I build the dashboard out of wood, I'll blog it for you guys.


----------



## Hansondvm (Dec 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *January Visit to Dadoo's Lab*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Dadoo - very nice shop tour Doug and Debbie nice job as always. Blakes photo was awesome as well - Nice Job Dadoo!

Doc Hanson


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*

That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.



With the formalities aside, it's on to the shop inspection of Joe Hanson, Doctor of Veterinary Medicine and Lumberjock.

I'm sure some cleaning up was done it anticipation of our visit, but this shop is surgically clean. And organized like a tray of instruments.



So much better than the usual "Where the heck did I lay that (insert name of missing tool) down."

I asked Joe for a little background - "A little about me. Grew up as a cowboy on the family homestead in South Dakota - our Christmas tree was a tumble weed with cattle ear tags as ornaments - for real.
I am a small animal veterinary surgeon in Denver CO. I first got into woodworking 5 years ago. I am self taught with the help of the great publications out there and drawing on my high school shop classes. I guess the attention to detail I've learned with surgery helps when I work in my shop. One thing for sure wood is more forgiving than flesh lol. Hense my signature-Wood doesn't bleed! I find I am challenged more by woodworking than medicine and may be making a career switch. I still have tons to learn, I guess I'm a professional student.

I learned of Lumberjocks thru The Wood Whisperer Marc Spagnuolo's website. WWW.Thewoodwhisperer.com I am looking forward to learning how to blog - something they failed to teach you in Vet school. But.. if your pet needs major surgery-Gown Me Up! "

His shop space is 1800 square feet, occupying the basement of the family home, and it is truly inviting, with great storage and lighting. I particularly liked the countertop, which practically screams "Steel City Granite Tool Upgrade Looming".



Deb and I both had questions about Joe's HVLP turbine set-up. Maybe we can prevail upon him for a review write-up.



Deb overcame her twin dislikes The Table Saw and the Router for a closer look at Joe's shared fence set-up.
Safety points awarded for having the push stick/saw-aid readily at hand.

With the hard work done, it's time for a cup of Leap Day tea and the final tally. Joe, your shop is a winner. Thanks for the invitation to visit. It was a joy to see such a well organized shop. Now go make some sawdust!



Here is your shop visit certificate.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Great shop, Thanks Doc and Deb and Doug. The three D's.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


and it looks nicer (or cleaner) than some kitchens too!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


That is one Mickey Mouse shop. Very clean and organised. Great review 3D's.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Doc do you do woodworking or surgery in that shop? That is the best organized and cleanest wood shop that I've ever had the pleasure of viewing. And 1800 sq. ft. Wow, makes my 220 sq. ft. shop feel like working in a matchbox (which it is).


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Yah, I did the "white glove test" on the floor …. spotless! 
I was embarrassed to go into my kitchen after this tour.

The Christmas tree story is a first for me! Of course, we want pictures! Do you have any, Doc?

Great shop tour, Thanks.. and that router/table saw table… very impressive. (Still not going to use those tools, but I can be impressed by them!)

Congrats on the pass


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Thanks Deb, Doug and Joe for the shop tour. I agree that this one is a showcase. Just for curiosity I looked at the workshop post pictures and the shop looks identical. It appeared to be spotless in the original post as well. This reflects the pride that is put into the shop and it shows especially with the saw station and the countertops.

Very nice shop.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Although I have no doubt Joe keeps his shop that clean from force of habit as well as out of respect for the wife's allowance of the entire basement, Scott - I cannot tell a lie. Those *are* the original shop photos with Deb photoshopped in after the fact. Saves so much on jet fuel and such.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


I always enjoy the shop tours. This was a fun tour and a great looking shop!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


that was fun. Looks great


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


What a nice, & tidy looking shop. I sure wish I could keep mine as nice.

Thanks for the tour *Debbie, & Doug!*


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Nice tour Doc! Gives you a sense of inner pride having your shop toured and passed! Congrats!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


The shop is cleaner than some restaurants. Nicely done.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


nice tour. i love the table saw set up. it makes that craftsman look like a cabinet saw and probably function like one too.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Well, that puts February's shop visit behind us. Now is the time to solicit volunteers for March's visit and the months beyond. Send me a PM if you're game for the virtual visit and a crack at internet shop fame. For you newer jocks, you can research the beginning of Debbie's transmogrification from Life Guide and occasional woodworker to MsDebbieP, Director General of Inspections - beginning here.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


I got a little scared there, Douglas.. I didn't know I had a transmogrification… I guess it didn't hurt or maybe I'm still numb from the experience! lol

It has indeed been an honour (and educational) to be the Director GENERAL (cool.. I think I got a promotion) of Inspections.


----------



## Hansondvm (Dec 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


WOW I am still smiling about Miss Debbie P's visit. I don't think that's hot chocolate in her mug - wink. - Thank you all for the nice comments - slight confession… Douglas and Scott - the workshop does come with a few strings attatched - WIFE RULE # 1 It must be clean otherwise tools will be moved to the Garage, and I guess I get moved to the Doghouse lol. But… clearly I'm not whipped. One thing that has helped wtih keeping things clean is that I put 10 things away every time I go downstairs.

For all you wanting a photo of the Hanson Christmas Tree / tumble weed I'll try to get one up or even better I'll do one as a Cowboy Christmas project lol. Thanks again every one much appreciated - now its off to try and fix a mean cat.

Doc Hanson


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Definitely hot chocolate!! 

hah can't wait to see the "tree".


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Hi Doc;

Glad to hear you're not whipped, and I hope your patients aren't either. That borders on the wrong side of abuse.

I suspect your shop would be that clean even without the directive from the wife.

Great shop review from Douglas and Ms Debbie and her clipboard.

Lee


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


That place is waaaaaay to organized. 

I like the TS\Router setup.

Another good one Deb


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


thanks Zuki. Douglas does a great job making me look good, doesn't he!!


----------



## Hansondvm (Dec 18, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


Awww Miss Debbie ya always look good to us - wink


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *Leap Day Visit to the shop of HansonDVM*
> 
> That's right it's Leap Day, that anxiously awaited holiday which arrive but once each four years.
> 
> ...


ha


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*

This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.



Flooded with light fitting of an artist's studio, Patrick has a tightly organized shop, with all the provisions for safety in the shop. Big points for eye and ear protection, fire prevention and safe stock handling. And he doesn't have to resort to a shirt sleeve (or worse), should his nose get busy during a project. This is evolved woodworking.

I was particularly interested in the fine collection of planes and the designing station. And the clamp collection. 
You owe it to yourself to wander over to lechevaldebois's project page for a view of the work coming from Le Ébénisterie.

But the *real reason* I lobbied hard for the visit was to get a load of the large piece of Texas ebony Patrick purchased from fellow LJ BlueStingrayBoots.



Get a load of that log! After all what is an Ébénisterie without ebony? From some of the comments of the LJs that have worked this timber (WayneC one), this is an exceptional purchase, and potentially a source of some excellent discussion of lumber seasoning. It certainly has interesting aspects of urban logging and international commerce. I can't wait to see some of this put to masterful use.

Here is a shot with the proud owner, and Debbie who is preparing for the official assay of lumber assets.



We close out our visit with a family moment as L'Enfant De Bois visits the shop, and Debbie prepares for the final tabulations of the Inspection.



I could tell as soon as we saw the overhead extension cord reel how this was all going to come out, sadly remembering my own shop inspection failure (yes, the only one yet recorded in the shop visit annals).



In total, out visit to the Knight of Wood was great. You have one winner of a shop, Patrick. You may download your shop accreditation certificate here.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


Great visit Debbie!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


Hi Douglas;

Great job with travel arrangements!

The partners shown look right at home there.

Is Ms. Debbie still stuck?

Very nicely shop and review. I don't think that log would fit in my planer.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


I'd love to throw some French in here but I'm afraid that the translations may not end up to be what I had intended! hah

Congrats on the pass-and the highlight for me was not the wood but the baby of course!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


Great blog Doug & Debbie. Awesome array of tools in that workshop Patrick. Yet to see Miss Debbie without a smile so everything must have been OK. Too bad about the extension cord reel Debbie, I hope you didn't damage it. LOL


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


Nice looking shop, thanks for the tour.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


Great visit Debbie and congratulation on passing the inspection Patrick. Debbie and Doug are tough inspectors.

Thanks for allowing us to share a tour of your shop, Patrick.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


OOOh…nice shop.

Great job Doug and Deb.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


Great shop and nice tour Douglas and Debbie.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


haha Grumpy… priorities, eh?  
Douglas? Is your extension cord still ok??


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


Always nice to see MsDebbieP making sure our shops 'measure up'!

Thanks - great shop and a great tour.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Radish said:


> *March 30 Visit to the Workshop of Le Cheval De Bois*
> 
> This months tour is closer to home for MsDebbieP, allowing more time for her spring gardening plans (Yes! It's won't be that long till Spring).
> Our visit is to Ébénisterie Le Cheval de Bois in Montreal, the workshop of LJ Patrick Robinson. His LJ handle is lechevaldebois, and he is the sole proprietor of a cabinet shop, with an enviable workshop.
> ...


*Another great tour!*


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

*May 31 Visit with MrWoody*

This inspection tour is a short hop from Ms.Debbie's home base to the shop of John James of Hamilton, Ontario in Canada.

MrWoody got the wood bug at an early age, "When I was 8 or 9 my dad brought home some packing crates, not sure why as he was not mechanically inclined. He had a hammer and an old handsaw that I now know was not sharp enough to cut butter. From them I made a ladder so my dog and I could get on the shed roof (I don't know why) and some boats. I used my allowance to buy nails instead of candy.
When I was in grade 8 we had a shop class and I made a bed tray and a lamp. I think I'm going to try that bed tray again it was very handy."

His interests run the gamut of woodworking with a career and advocation with steel as well, "When I was first married we lived on 5th floor and I made a stereo stand and an aquarium stand with a portable jigsaw, drill, hammer, and nails. I'll bet I was popular. Mid 20's we bought a 75 year old fixer upper, had 2 kids (boy & girl), and no money. I did ALL the work because I couldn't afford to hire anyone, so I became a Jack of all trades.
I finally bought a cheap tin top table saw, not for wood working but to cut steel as I was making knives, but because it was there I started making wood projects. I've tried most forms of woodworking and am passable at most. I've done some carving, made paddles using a draw knife and spoke shave, scroll saw work and bandsaw boxes. I have used dovetails and box joints."

Although his hand tool skills are a source of relaxation, John admits…"but would never give up my power *TOYS.*"
There is a phrase dear to me! I still have a few yards to go on those hand tool skills. He also managed to have a side business doing remodeling, which paid for a next round of shop machinery.

And that brings us to his shop today…long removed from the kitchen table work of his honeymoon years and the tin top saw of his early adulthood. This shop is wired tight.



Here Deb inspects the heart of the shop, a combined TS - Router table set up (Is that a Veritas insert? I forgot to ask.) Everything in this shop makes intelligent use of space and is well organized. And there is task lighting and bright overhead ambient lighting as well. I hesitate to mention this to you younger woodworkers, but if you plan to keep at the craft into your late forties and beyond you will thank me for suggesting that you include good lighting in the plan for your ultimate shop. And there were extra points awarded for the prominently placed fire extinguisher.



Deb was impressed as well with the access to a phone in the shop should help be needed in an emergency. I as always was a sucker for the saw clock. More organzation is noted in the parts bins and tool racks over the great workbench.

I knew at a glance that this was one winner of a shop. MrWoody has a sweet set up, obviously the product of a lifetime's working in wood (and more). If I ever set my ship in order there is much to be gleaned from this shop.
Thanks, John for the invitation to visit and the inestimable patience while waiting for me to get your visit posted.
You certainly deserve your certificate.



P.S. Check out these great workstation dollies!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Radish said:


> *May 31 Visit with MrWoody*
> 
> This inspection tour is a short hop from Ms.Debbie's home base to the shop of John James of Hamilton, Ontario in Canada.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug and Debbie for another great shop tour and inspection.

John,

I know that these two are a challenging team but you passed with flying colors. Well done.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Radish said:


> *May 31 Visit with MrWoody*
> 
> This inspection tour is a short hop from Ms.Debbie's home base to the shop of John James of Hamilton, Ontario in Canada.
> 
> ...


*Thanks D, & D*

For another great shop tour.


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Radish said:


> *May 31 Visit with MrWoody*
> 
> This inspection tour is a short hop from Ms.Debbie's home base to the shop of John James of Hamilton, Ontario in Canada.
> 
> ...


*PHEW!*
When Debbie showed up I was extremely worried she was coming after me because I leaked the investigation story. I checked quite closely to make sure there were no rabbits around, but D&D were quite professional and it appeared that there were no grudges held.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Radish said:


> *May 31 Visit with MrWoody*
> 
> This inspection tour is a short hop from Ms.Debbie's home base to the shop of John James of Hamilton, Ontario in Canada.
> 
> ...


Thats what you get for leaking stories Woodie, you get miss Debbie the investigator & Dougie the Scrutinizer, LOL. Well done Debbie & Douglas & a great well organised shop Woodie.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *May 31 Visit with MrWoody*
> 
> This inspection tour is a short hop from Ms.Debbie's home base to the shop of John James of Hamilton, Ontario in Canada.
> 
> ...


Hi Douglas and Ms. Debbie,

Thanks for another great tour!

Congratulation on the passing grade Mr. Woddy.

Lee


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Radish said:


> *May 31 Visit with MrWoody*
> 
> This inspection tour is a short hop from Ms.Debbie's home base to the shop of John James of Hamilton, Ontario in Canada.
> 
> ...


Having visited Mr Woody's place of frustration….... I knew he would be in for a passing grade.
Great tour and congrats on the pass.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Radish said:


> *May 31 Visit with MrWoody*
> 
> This inspection tour is a short hop from Ms.Debbie's home base to the shop of John James of Hamilton, Ontario in Canada.
> 
> ...


Not too often (OK, - never!) that a shop tour is less than an hour away from home. That was cool! 

I have to admit that the rabbit issue did cross my mind as I made my way to Hamilton but I'm a professional and I would never let it contaminate my judgment 

Thanks for the hospitality and congrats on the pass!  Not everyone gets a pass, do they Douglas??!!


----------

